# Moving to Peru?



## ranjan82

Hi Guys...............I am going to marry with a girl in peru. She is living in peru and i am from India. Can you tell me how i get the visa or after marriage. After marriage how i will get the PR and how much it will take the time? And i also want to know how north america treats south america like in visa, Can south american countries get easily visa from north or not required any visa they can move easily?


----------

